# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Անիմաստ ու անցանկալի ավանդույթներ ու սովորույթներ

## Ուլուանա

Բոլորս գիտենք, որ ավանդույթները ցանկացած ժողովրդի մշակույթի մի մասն են կազմում և դրանց միջոցով կարելի է նաև գոնե որոշ չափով պատկերացում կազմել տվյալ ժողովրդի ընդհանուր կերպարի, մտայնության ու զարգացության մակարդակի  մասին։ Դրանց մեջ էլ կան ինչպես բոլորի կողմից սիրված ու ընդունված, այնպես էլ անիմաստ, հետադիմական ու երբեմն գուցե նույնիսկ վնասակար ավանդույթներ կամ, ժողովրդական լեզվով ասած, ադաթներ։ Ձեր կարծիքով, հայկական ո՞ր ավանդույթներն ու սովորույթներն են այդպիսին։ Համոզված եմ, որ շատ ավանդույթներ կան, որ նյարդայնացնում են ձեզ։ Որո՞նք են դրանք և հատկապես ինչու՞ ձեզ դուր չեն գալիս։ Խոսենք այս ամենի մասին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարսանիքների բոլոր ադաթներից զզվում եմ: Ախր շատ անհեթեթ են...

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Լավ թեմա ես բացել։ Որ դու չբացեիր, երևի ես էի բացելու :Smile: ։
Իմ կարծիքով ժողովրդական շատ ավանդույթներ ու սովորույթներ, որոնք հիմա մեզ անիմաստ են թվում, ժամանակին հստակ իմաստ են ունեցել։ ՈՒղղակի քիչ-քիչ դրանց իմաստները մոռացվել են ու այդ պատճառով շատերը այնքան են աղավաղվել, որ սկզբնականի հետքն էլ չի մնացել։ Դրա համար էլ հիմա, իմ կարծիքով, պետք է ձգտենք վերհիշել, հասկանալ ու վերաիմաստավորել այդ սովորույթները։ Չ՞է որ դրանք հաճախ մեր նախնիների կուտակած դարավոր փորձի արդյունքն են։ Իսկ բոլոր այն սովորույթներին, որոնք այնքան են աղավաղվել, որ նախնական իմաստը չենք գտնում, իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ առանց հասկանալու հետևել։ Դրանցով միայն կյանքներս ենք բարդացնում։

----------


## Սահակ

Արշակ, լավ կլիներ որ գոնե մի հատ օրինակ բերեիր։
Չեմ սիրում ընհանրական ու անհիմն արտահայտություներ (statements)։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, լավ կլիներ որ գոնե մի հատ օրինակ բերեիր։
> Չեմ սիրում ընհանրական ու անհիմն արտահայտություներ (statements)։


 Նախ ասեմ, որ չսիրել ընդհանրական մտքեր, նշանակում է չսիրել որևե տեսություն՝ գիտական, փիլիսոփայական և այլն։ Չէ՞ որ դրանք բոլորն էլ բազմաթիվ ընդհանրական մտքեր են պարունակում։
Քեզ իմ հատկապես  ո՞ր միտքն անհիմն թվաց։ Խնդրում եմ, ավելի կոնկրետ գրիր։ 
Հատկապես ինչպիսի՞ սովորույթների կամ ադաթների օրինակներ ես ուզում, որ բերեմ։ Անիմաստ ու վնասակար, թե՞ օգտակար ու իմաստավոր։
Օրինակ՝ «կարմիր խնձորից» գռեհիկ, անիմաստ ու վնասակար ադաթ երևի այս աշխարհում գոյություն չունի։
Մի հատ էլ օգտակար սովորույթի օրինակ բերեմ։ Մինչև 40 օրական դառնալը նորածին երեխայի մոտ հայերն օտար մարդու չեն թողնում։ Շատ կարևոր ու օգտակար սովորույթ է։
Սրանց ու նաև շատ ուրիշների անիմաստությանը կամ իմաստավորությանը առաջիկայում դեռ շատ կանդրադառնանք։ 
Իսկ նախորդ գրառումս արեցի հենց նրա համար, որպեսզի այս շատ կարևոր թեման անհիմն փնթփնթոցների կամ դատարկ փառաբանության շարքի չվերածվի։

Հ. Գ. 
Հուսով եմ, որ ասածս հասկանալի էր։ Եթե ինչ-որ բան անհասկանալի մնաց, ապա ասեք, կփորձեմ միտքս ավելի մանրամասն ու հասկանալի շարադրել։

----------


## Koms

Կա մի անհասկանալի սովորույթ, թե չի կարելի ամուսնանալ ՄԱՅԻՍ ամսին: 
Որտեղի՞ց է այդ տարօրինակ սովորույթը, ոչ ոք չգիտի: Անգամ երեկ մի հոգեվորական էր խոսում եւ ասաց, որ հայկական եկեղեցում նմանատիպի "ադաթ" գոյություն չունի:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես հակառակն եմ լսել մի հոգևորականից: Ասում էր, որ գալիս են մայիս ամսին ամուսնանալու, իրենք էլ չեն կարողանում մերժել, չնայած չի կարելի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, այդ սովորույթը, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ նախապաշարմունքը, ուրիշ երկրներում չի գործում։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե էլի կան երկրներ, որտեղ խուսափում են մայիսին ամուսնանալուց, բայց շատ երկրներում հաստատ չկա այդպիսի բան։

----------


## kiki

ես էլ մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում դա...բայց Ռուսաստանում էլ նման մի արտահայտություն կա  մայիս ամսվա հետ կապված, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե այնտեղ հիմա ուշադրություն են դարձնում դրա վրա...պարզապես հնուց մի հիմար սովորություն է, տարիների հետ եկել է... :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Որքան գիտեմ այդ մայիսին չամուսնանալը նորամուծություն է, ոչ թե հնուց եկած ավանդույթ: Կարծում եմ, որ իմաստ չունի:

Փորձեցի բացատրություն գտնել, միակ բանը որ գտա հետևյալն է: Շատ մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ մայիսին ամուսնացածները երեխա կունենան ձմռան բավական ցուրտ շրջանին (դե 9 ամիս, բան-ման): Հնարավոր է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը մտածել է, որ այս "օրենքի" օգնությամբ կարելի է դրանից խուսափել  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ էի այդ մասին մտածում... Բայց մայիսին ամուսնացողը փետրվարից շուտ երեխա չի ունենա ( :LOL: եթե ուրիշ բան չկա): Էդ դեպքում թող ապրիլին թույլ չտային:  :LOL:

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013)

----------


## Koms

հա, իմիաջիայլոց, երեկ հեռուստատեսույթուններից մեկով եւ հոգեվորական էր խոսում, եւ բժիշկ, ու երկուսն էլ հավաստում էին, որ ոչ մի "արգելափակիչ" պահեր չկան "զույգավորման" համար` մայիս ամսվա հետ կապված,  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ էի այդ մասին մտածում... Բայց մայիսին ամուսնացողը փետրվարից շուտ երեխա չի ունենա (եթե ուրիշ բան չկա): Էդ դեպքում թող ապրիլին թույլ չտային:


Ձմռան վերջին ու գարնան սկզբին տունը տաք պահելն ավելի դժվար է, քան ձմռան սկզբին ու կեսին: Իսկ 1-2 ամսական երեխա պահելը ցուրտ տանը ամենահաճելի բաներից չէ  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իմ ամենաչսիրած ու իմ կարծիքով՝ մեղսալի ավանդույթներից մեկի մասին եմ ուզում խոսել։ Թեև արդեն պատկերացնում եմ, թե շատերն ինչպես են «գրոհելու» ինձ, բայց, մեկ է, ասելու եմ։ Խոսքս *մատաղի* մասին է։ Ինձ դեռ փոքրուց այս սովորույթը միշտ ոչ միայն անտրամաբանական ու տարօրինակ, այլև անմարդկային է թվացել, իսկ ավելի հասուն տարիքում արդեն հիմնավոր կերպով կարող եմ առանց վախենալու դա մեղք համարել։ Պարզաբանենք. ի՞նչ է նշանակում մատաղ անել։ Ո՞րն է մատաղի էությունն ու նպատակը։  

Հայտնի է, որ մարդիկ կենդանիներին մատաղ են անում՝ հանուն ինչ-որ երազանքի իրականացման կամ ի նշան երախտագիտության։ Ինչպես գիտենք, մատաղ անել նշանակում է ինչ-որ բան զոհաբերել։ Իսկ զոհաբերել նշանակում է հրաժարվել քեզ համար թանկ ինչ-որ բանից՝ հանուն ավելի կարևոր և գուցե ավելի վեհ բանի կամ հանուն որևէ մեկի։ Հետևաբար մարդ զոհաբերել կարող է միայն այն, ինչ իրեն է պատկանում, և այն, ինչ թանկ է իր համար, այսինքն՝ իր կյանքը, ունեցվածքը և այլն։ 

Զոհաբերել նշանակում է քեզ զրկել... Այդ դեպքում ինչի՞ց են իրենց զրկում մարդիկ, որոնք կենդանուն սպանում են։ Նրա համար վճարած մի քանի կոպեկի՞ց։ Ծիծաղել է։ Ինչպիսի՜ մեծ զրկանք։ Ինչպիսի՜ զոհաբերություն։ Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ բանից զրկվում է, ապա տվյալ դեպքում դա միայն զոհաբերվող կենդանին է, որը զրկվում է ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս՝ իր կյանքից, որն, ի դեպ, մարդուն չի պատկանում, ինչքան էլ որ նա այդպես համարի։ Իսկ ամենածիծաղելին այս դեպքում այն է, որ մարդիկ միամտաբար հավատում են, թե կենդանուն սպանելով՝ հաճոյանում են Աստծուն... սա երևի իմ երբևէ լսած ամենամիամիտ ու ամենաանհիմն ակնկալիքն է...

Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչի՞ց են մարդիկ ենթադրել, թե աստծո համար կենդանու կյանքը պակաս կարևոր է, քան իրենցը, որ իրենք արժանի են, որ ինչ-որ կենդանի մեռնի կամ սատկի հանուն իրենց։ Չէ՞ որ, ի վերջո, երկուսն էլ նրա ստեղծածն են. հետո՞ ինչ, որ մարդը կենդանուց ավելի ուժեղ է։ 

Լավ, համարենք, որ կենդանու միսն ուտելու համար նրան սպանելը ինչ-որ տեղ անհրաժեշտություն է, թեև ես այդպես չեմ համարում, բայց դա այս պահին մի կողմ դնենք։ Մարդիկ շատ են սիրում միս ուտել, չեն կարողանում կամ չեն ուզում հրաժարվել այդ անչափ համեղ ուտելիքից, իսկ ոմանք ընդհանրապես իրենց գոյությունը չեն պատկերացնում առանց դրա, հետևաբար «ստիպված» սպանում են կենդանիներին կամ պարզապես ուտում են ուրիշների սպանած կենդանիներին։ Էլի եմ ասում, սրա հետ ինչ-որ տեղ կարելի է համակերպվել (չնայած ես երբեք չեմ համակերպվել ու չեմ համակերպվի), բայց միևնույն ժամանակ դա առաքինություն ու զոհաբերություն համարելը, կներեք, մեղմ ասած, ինքնախաբեություն է։ 

Էհ, տխուր է, տխուր...  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիսուսն արդեն զոհվել է մեզ համար: Նոր զոհերի կարիք չկա:



> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչի՞ց են մարդիկ ենթադրել, թե աստծո համար կենդանու կյանքը պակաս կարևոր է, քան իրենցը, որ իրենք արժանի են, որ ինչ-որ կենդանի մեռնի կամ սատկի հանուն իրենց։ Չէ՞ որ, ի վերջո, երկուսն էլ նրա ստեղծածն են. հետո՞ ինչ, որ մարդը կենդանուց ավելի ուժեղ է։


Այո՛, կենդանու կյանքը պակաս կարևոր է Աստծո համար, քանզի կենդանուն ստեղծել է մարդու համար: Մինչև Հիսուսի գալը մարդիկ զոհաբերություններ էին անում, որպեսզի իրենց մեղքերը ներվեն, քանզի մեղքի վարձքը մահ է: Բայց հետո Հիսուսը եկավ, որի արյունը շատ ավելի թանկ է, քան բոլոր կենդանիներինը միասին վերցված: ՈՒստի հիմա կարիք չկա զոհաբերություն անելու: Ինձ համար էլ է այդ ավանդույթը ծիծաղելի: Փաստորեն, հայերը համարվում են քրիստոնյա ազգ, բայց չեն ընդունում, որ այդ զոհը Հիսուսն է եղել:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եթե կենդանուն ստեղծել է մարդու համար, ապա հաստատ ոչ որպես սնունդ։ Կենդանիները ուրիշ շատ բաներով կարող են մարդուն օգտակար լինել, բայց մարդու համար ամեն ինչ քիչ է... 
Անկախ Հիսուսի գալստից և անկախ նրա զոհաբերությունից՝ կենդանիներին զոհաբերելը, ամեն դեպքում, սխալ է։ Քո կարծիքով, մինչև Հիսուսի գալը կենդանիներին զոհաբերելը շատ տրամաբանական ու մարդկային էր, իսկ նրանից հետո դարձավ ծիծաղելի՞։  :Shok:  Իսկ ես կասեի, որ նույնիսկ եթե Հիսուսը երբեք էլ գոյություն ունեցած չլիներ, այդ երևույթը նույնքան անմարդկային ու անհեթեթե կլիներ։ Պետք չէ ամեն ինչ Հիսուսի հետ կապել։

----------


## Koms

Եկեք ճիշտ հասկանանք իրար, Հիսուսը ոչ մի կապ չունի զոհաբերության ֆետիշի հետ, այս ավանդույթը մեզ է "ժառանգվել" հեթանոսական աստվածների պանթեոնից, չմոռանանք, որ հայերը եղել են արիացի-հեթանոսներ, հետո նոր 3 դ. ընդունեցին քրիստոնեությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, գուցե հայերի մոտ հեթանոսությունից է պահպանվել, բայց հրեաների մոտ հաստատ եղել է այդ ավանդույթը, և ես այն ճիշտ եմ համարում, քանի որ Աստված ընդունել է:

----------


## Koms

Ես էլ, ճիշտն ասաց, դեմ եմ այդ ավանդույթին, ինչպես նշել էր ՈՒլուանան: Մեկ մեկ տեսնում ես հեռուստաէկրանին, թե ինչպես են այդ "վիզ կտրելու" պատկերը ցույց տալիս ողջ էկրանով` սխալ է դա: Իսկ ի՞նչ դաստիարակչական պահ է դա կրում, կարծում եմ, միայն բացասական:  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա՛, գուցե հայերի մոտ հեթանոսությունից է պահպանվել, բայց հրեաների մոտ հաստատ եղել է այդ ավանդույթը, և ես այն ճիշտ եմ համարում, քանի որ Աստված ընդունել է:


Աստված ընդունե՞լ է։  :Shok:  Նախ Աստված չէր կարող նման անմարդկային բանն ընդունել։ Բացի դրանից, եթե Աստվածաշնչում գրված լիներ, որ մարդու սպանությունն էլ է ընդունելի, էլի ճիշտ պիտի համարեի՞ր, այսինքն՝ կուրորե՞ն։ Իսկ, հետաքրքիր է, դու ինքդ կկարողանայի՞ր Աստծո համար ընդունելի այդ ավանդույթը սեփական ձեռքերով իրականացնել։ Եվ եթե ոչ, ապա ուրիշ ի՞նչ պատճառով, եթե ոչ խղճահարությունից։ Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ տվյալ դեպքում խղճահարությունը թուլության նշան է։

----------


## kiki

Ուլուանա, իսկական բուսակերի խոսքեր :Smile:   շատ բաներում քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ:
բայց Աստված իրոք կենդանիներին ստեղծել է նաև որպես մարդու համար սնունդ: Պարզապես իմ կարծիքով ամեն ոք պիտի իր համար որոշի, ուզում է ուտել, թե ոչ:
իսկ զոհաբերությունը հեթանոսության հետ մի կապեք, Աստված իրոք ընդունել է մարդկանց ի սրտե արված զոհաբերությունները: Պարզապես այն ժամանակ կենդանիները ավելին էին, քան հիմա: Մարդկանց համար ապրուստի և սնվելու միջոց էին, մի մոռացեք այն ժամանակ այսքան զարգացած չէր ամեն ինչ: Հիշեք Աբելին ու Կայենին: երբ եղբայրներից մեկը իր ամենալավ գառը զոհաբերեց, իսկ մյուսը՝ վատ մրգեր: դրանք իսկապես նրանց համար կարևոր էին, իրենց քրտնաջան աշխատանքի արդյունքն ու ապրուստ վաստակելու, կարելի է ասել միջոցը: Այդ այսօր է, որ ցանկացածը կարող է ոչ մեծ դրամով գնել գառ , կամ աքլոր...
բայց իրոք, Քրիստոսի զոհաբերությունից հետո երևի սխալ է...Աստված զոհեց իր որդուն, դրանից մած զոհաբերություն չկա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ՈՒլուանա> ես կենդանիներ շատ եմ սիրում և ինքս չէի զոհի: Բացի այդ, իմ զոհն արդեն մատուցվել է: Եթե Հիսուսից առաջ ապրեի, երևի ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ... չգիտեմ...
Հետո, ես կուրորեն չեմ հավատում: Նորից եմ կրկնում, որ Աստվածաշնչի յուրաքանչյուր խոսքին սկսել եմ հավատալ երկար մտորումներից հետո: Բայց դրա համար մի քիչ նախնական հավատք էր պետք... թե չէ ամեն ինչ ուրիշ կերպ կլիներ:

----------


## Լոս

եսիմ.. երևի թե մարդը պիտի բուսակեր լինի.. չէ որ գիշատիչի կազմվածք չունի :Ճ

իսկ ինչ կարծիքի եք անողնաշար կենդանիների մասին? օրինակ ճիճու, խխունջ, խեցգետին.. 

փորձում եմ ինձ դնել ոչխար-մոռթողի տեղ ու չեմ պատկերացնում թե ենց են անում... 
ինչ կատաղած/սոված  բարբարոս պտի լինես որ ետ սիրուն կենդանուն ոչնչացնեն(էտ ես զգում եմ ուղղակի)

պարզապես մարդիկ տարբեր են.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչ կատաղած/սոված բարբարոս պտի լինես որ ետ սիրուն կենդանուն ոչնչացնեն(էտ ես զգում եմ ուղղակի)


Հա՛, էդ իրոք ահավոր բան է: Ես միս չեմ ուտում, բայց ոչ այն պատճառով, որ խղճում եմ կենդանիներին, այլ որովհետև չեմ սիրում: Միսը տեսնելիս ես չեմ զգում կենդանուն, բայց երբ կենդանու երեսին եմ նայում ու մտածում, որ մի օր նա ճաշ է դառնալու... այ դա տխուր է :Sad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հիմա մեր ավանդույթները մեծ մասը  աղավաղվել են և ժողովրդի կողմից լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստով են ընկալվում  : Վերցնենք հենց "կարմիր խնձորը" , ինչքանով ես եմ տեղեկացված հնում դա  ամուր ընտանիքի ու պտղաբերության խորհրդանշ է եղել , այլ ոչ հենց հարսի կուսության հաստատումը  ( դե բնականաբար այն ժամանակ ուրիշ տարբերակ չկար էլ ): Իսկ հիմա դա այնքան գռեհիկ ու   հիմար  իմաստ է ստացել ...
Շատ հարսանեկան ավանդույթներ ինձ համար ուղղակի անհասկանլի  են: Ախր էնքան անհեթեթ բաներ կան....Զզվում եմ  հատկապես  տրնդեզ-ի ժամանակ կրակի վրայով թռնելու սովորույթից, ոնց որ նախանադրի հնդաֆրիկայան ցեղերի ծիսակատարություներից լինի: Գիտեմ որ դա հեթանոսական ժամանակաշրջանից եկած սովորույթ է, բայց մեր հայերը էնքան " չոբանավարի" են անում, որ կողքից նայելուց մի տեսակ սարսուռ է մարմնովդ անցնում, կարծես մարդակերների շրջապատ ընկած լինես  ...չեմ սիրում

----------


## Վազգեն

> Զզվում եմ  հատկապես  տրնդեզ-ի ժամանակ կրակի վրայով թռնելու սովորույթից, ոնց որ նախանադրի հնդաֆրիկայան ցեղերի ծիսակատարություներից լինի: Գիտեմ որ դա հեթանոսական ժամանակաշրջանից եկած սովորույթ է, բայց մեր հայերը էնքան " չոբանավարի" են անում, որ կողքից նայելուց մի տեսակ սարսուռ է մարմնովդ անցնում, կարծես մարդակերների շրջապատ ընկած լինես  ...չեմ սիրում


 Իսկ ինձ տրնդեզը դուր գալիս է։ Նույնիսկ եթե ենթադրենք, որ «ոնց որ նախնադարի հնդաֆրիկյան ցեղերի ծիսակատարություներից լինի», ես էլի դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում։  Դրանից հո՛ մենք վայրենի չդառա՞նք։

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.05.2010)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Դե իհարկե վայրենի չդառանք, պարզապես ես չեմ սիրում ...հիշում եմ փոքր ժաման ոնց էին ստիպում թռչել ինձանից բարձր կրակի վրայից ...բռռռռ

----------


## Արշակ

Մի հատ անդուր ժամանակակից սովորույթի մասին էլ ասեմ։
Տրանսպորտում ծանոթների իրար փոխարեն վճարելը։ Ինչքա՜ն  անդուր, հիմար իրավիճակներ են առաջանում դրա պատճառով։ 

Երկու ծանոթ մարշուտկայի մեջ իրար հանդիպում են, մեկը մտքերով տարված մյուսին չի նկատում, իսկ մյուսը մտածում է. «Երևի չտեսնելու է տալիս, որ տեղս չստանա»։ ՈՒ ինքն էլ է չտեսնելու տալիս։ Կամ կարող է երկուսն էլ նույն բանը մտածեն ու երկուսն էլ չտեսնելու տան :LOL: ։ՈՒ այդպես ամբողջ ճանապարհը կարող է իրար կողք կողքի գնան՝ ձևացնելով, որ իրար չեն տեսել։ 

Կամ մի հեռավոր ծանոթի ես հանդիպում ու չգիտես, տեղը ստանա՞ս, թե քեզ նա նույնիսկ չի էլ հիշում։

Կամ մարդու ձեռքին փող չկա, իսկ հարմար մարշուտկան գալիս է՝ մեջը լիքը ծանոթ։ Ստիպված չի նստում, որ խայտառակ չլինի։

Կամ էլ ծանոթդ տեղդ վճարում է, իսկ քո հետ ուրիշ ծանոթ էլ կա, որը մյուս ծանոթիդ ծանոթ չի։ Չես իմանում՝ հիմա դու էլ մյուս ծանոթիդ տեղը վճարե՞ս, թե՞ սուս-փուս իջնես։

Կամ կասկածում ես, որ ծանոթիդ կողքը նստած մարդը ծանոթիդ ծանոթն է ու չգիտես, մի հոգու փոխարեն ստանա՞ս, թե երկու։ Հո չե՞ս հարցնի. «Կարողա՞ ինքը քո ծանոթն ա»։

Կամ էլ մարշյուտկայի վերջում քո համար հանգիստ նստած ես, մեկ էլ գալիս ու դիմացը նստում է հարևան աղջիկը կամ ուսուցչուհիդ ու ինքը պիտի քեզնից շուտ իջնի։ Ստիպված, քեզ պատռելով, վերջից մի կերպ փողը փոխանցում ես վարորդին, թե չէ ուսուցչուհիդ տեղդ կստանա՝ խայտառակ կլինես։

Բա որ ծանոթներով սկսում են իրար հետ մի ժամ կռիվ անել, թե ով պիտի վճարի մյուսի փոխարեն։ Եթե ձեռքակռվի արդյունքում վերջապես մեկը հաղթող է դուրս գալիս ու հաջողացնում է փողը փոխանցել վարորդին, մյուսը հաճախ վարորդից պահանջում է, որ վարորդն իր ծանոթի փողը ետ տա ու իրենը վերցնի։

Էդ խեղճ վարորդներն ընդհանրապես մեր ձեռը կրակն են ընկել. դե արի ու հաշվարկ արա, թե քանի հոգու տեղ են ստացել ու քանի հոգի դեռ պիտի մի քանի կանգառ հետո իջնի ու ասի, որ իր փոխարեն արդեն ստացել են։ Մեկ-մեկ 5 հոգու փոխարեն ստանում են, բայց ընթացքում մի 15 հոգի ասում է, որ իր փոխարեն ստացել են։ Կամ էլ հակառակը՝ մի քանի հոգի նույն մարդու փոխարեն ստանում են…
Մի խոսքով, թյուրիմացությունների ու հիմար իրավիճակների մի անվերջ շարան։
ՈՒ բանը նրանումն է, որ շատերն են այս սովորույթը հիմարություն համարում, բայց շարունակում են հետևել դրան, որպեսզի քծիպ կամ անկուլտուրական չերևան։

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2010), Ուլուանա (25.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ ես սիրում եմ ծանոթներիս տեղը ստանալ: Եվ ինձ վատ չեմ զգում, երբ նրանք են իմ տեղը ստանում... դե չհաշված որոշ դեպքեր, երբ ասենք դասախոսներս են իմ (իսկ երբեմն նաև ընկերոջս/ընկերուհուս) տեղը ստացել: Մեկ էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում, որ վարորդն է ծանոթ դուրս գալիս... տեղը ստանում ես, նեղանում է  :Sad:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Մեկ էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում, որ վարորդն է ծանոթ դուրս գալիս... տեղը ստանում ես, նեղանում է


Իրոք շատ հիանալի իրավիճակ է  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## John

> հետո նոր 3 դ. ընդունեցին քրիստոնեությունը:


Մի հատ անկարևոր ուղղում.4-րդ դարում,ոչ թե 3-րդ(301 թվական):   :Wink:

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013)

----------


## John

Արշակ ջան,շատ լավ ես գրել.
Մի հատ էլ հիմար սովորություն կա,որ իրար տուն գնալուց անպայման նվեր են տանում,ու եդ նվերը հիմնականում լինում է մի անպետք բան,որը իրա  հերթին քո տունը գալուց մի հատ ուրիշ հյուրա բերել,ու լինում են դեպքեր,որ քեզ նվեր են բերում մի բան,որը դու նվեր էիր տարել 2 տարի արաջ բոլորովին ուրիշ մարդու :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Արշակ ջան,շատ լավ ես գրել.
> Մի հատ էլ հիմար սովորություն կա,որ իրար տուն գնալուց անպայման նվեր են տանում,ու եդ նվերը հիմնականում լինում է մի անպետք բան,որը իրա  հերթին քո տունը գալուց մի հատ ուրիշ հյուրա բերել,ու լինում են դեպքեր,որ քեզ նվեր են բերում մի բան,որը դու նվեր էիր տարել 2 տարի արաջ բոլորովին ուրիշ մարդու


Ճիշտ է։   :LOL:  Հենց դրա մասին մի հետաքրքիր աֆորիզմ կա.

Ծննդյան օրերը նշվում են նրա համար, որպեսզի մեր ծանոթները կարողանան ազատվել այն անպետք իրերից, որոնք ստացել են իրենց ծննդյան օրը։

Անհայտ հեղինակ

----------


## Artgeo

> Արշակ ջան,շատ լավ ես գրել.
> Մի հատ էլ հիմար սովորություն կա,որ իրար տուն գնալուց անպայման նվեր են տանում,ու եդ նվերը հիմնականում լինում է մի անպետք բան,որը իրա  հերթին քո տունը գալուց մի հատ ուրիշ հյուրա բերել,ու լինում են դեպքեր,որ քեզ նվեր են բերում մի բան,որը դու նվեր էիր տարել 2 տարի արաջ բոլորովին ուրիշ մարդու


Հենց այդ պատճառով նվերը չես բացում մինչև բոլորը գնան  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Հենց այդ պատճառով նվերը չես բացում մինչև բոլորը գնան


Գնալուց հետո էլ չես բացում,մեկա գիտես,որ անպետք բանա լինելու,պահում ես մինչև հրավերներ ստանաս,ու նվերներից ժամանակավորապես  ազատվես :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Ճիշտա էդ դեպքում նույնիսկ նոր փաթեթավորում պետք չի  :LOL:  Բայց, որ լավ բան լինի՞ մեկ էլ տեսար ու մեկնումեկը սխալվեց  :Think:

----------


## Քրիստինա

> Ճիշտա էդ դեպքում նույնիսկ նոր փաթեթավորում պետք չի  Բայց, որ լավ բան լինի՞


ամեն դեպքում արժե նվերը  բացել… Հետո նորից կփաթեթավորենք

----------


## Riddle

> Հարսանիքների բոլոր ադաթներից զզվում եմ: Ախր շատ անհեթեթ են...


Այո, ու անհեթեթության գագաթնակետին է հասնում այն, որ հարսի տան բակում տղայի ազգականները շոու են կազմակերպում պարելով հենց բակում՝ պատուհաններից կախված հետաքրքրասեր հարևաններին ի տես, և անմոռաց պահեր պարգևելով զվարճասեր հասարակությանը: Վ. Անանյանի մի խոսքը հիշեցի. «Վա՜, մեյմուն ենք պար ածո՞ւմ»: :Jpit:  Նորմալ չեմ համարում նաև ազգուտակի կանանց՝ հարսին շոր հագցնելու նկրտումները: Նաև անտանելի երևույթ է, երբ բարեկամները հարսանիքի ժամանակ, մի մատանի տալու համար երկու ժամ պարում են հարսի առաջ: Չեմ հասկանում, հնարավոր չէ՞ այդ նվերներն ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ու պակաս ցուցադրական ձևով տալ: :Think:

----------

Հայուհի (17.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այո, ու անհեթեթության գագաթնակետին է հասնում այն, որ հարսի տան բակում տղայի ազգականները շոու են կազմակերպում պարելով հենց բակում՝ պատուհաններից կախված հետաքրքրասեր հարևաններին ի տես, և անմոռաց պահեր պարգևելով զվարճասեր հասարակությանը: Վ. Անանյանի մի խոսքը հիշեցի. «Վա՜, մեյմուն ենք պար ածո՞ւմ»: Նորմալ չեմ համարում նաև ազգուտակի կանանց՝ հարսին շոր հագցնելու նկրտումները: Նաև անտանելի երևույթ է, երբ բարեկամները հարսանիքի ժամանակ, մի մատանի տալու համար երկու ժամ պարում են հարսի առաջ: Չեմ հասկանում, հնարավոր չէ՞ այդ նվերներն ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ու պակաս ցուցադրական ձևով տալ:


Համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ հետ, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, հարսանիք կոչվածն ընդհանուր առմամբ  ինքնին ցուցադրական երևույթ է, քանի որ դրա համարյա բոլոր բաղկացուցիչ մասերը ցուցադրական են։ 

Ինձ համար երևի նվերների մատուցումից ավելի տհաճ երևույթ է շաբաշը...  :Bad:  Եվ ոչ միայն հարսանիքներին, այլև ընդհանրապես։ Իմ կարծիքով, ամենագռեհիկ ու էժանագին ադաթներից մեկն է (հասկանալի է՝ ոչ դրամական տեսակետից)։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ հետ, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, հարսանիք կոչվածն ընդհանուր առմամբ ինքնին ցուցադրական երևույթ է, քանի որ դրա համարյա բոլոր բաղկացուցիչ մասերը ցուցադրական են։


Համաձայն եմ



> Ինձ համար երևի նվերների մատուցումից ավելի տհաճ երևույթ է շաբաշը...


էդ ո՞րն ա  :Huh:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համաձայն եմ
> 
> էդ ո՞րն ա


Կարելի է ասել՝ երաժիշտներին վճարելու ձևական եղանակ։ Դա իմ տեսանկյունից, իհարկե։ Գուցե ոմանց համար դա շատ գեղեցիկ ավանդույթ է, չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ համար տհաճ է։

----------


## kiki

> Այո, ու անհեթեթության գագաթնակետին է հասնում այն, որ հարսի տան բակում տղայի ազգականները շոու են կազմակերպում պարելով հենց բակում՝ պատուհաններից կախված հետաքրքրասեր հարևաններին ի տես, և անմոռաց պահեր պարգևելով զվարճասեր հասարակությանը: Վ. Անանյանի մի խոսքը հիշեցի. «Վա՜, մեյմուն ենք պար ածո՞ւմ»: Նորմալ չեմ համարում նաև ազգուտակի կանանց՝ հարսին շոր հագցնելու նկրտումները: Նաև անտանելի երևույթ է, երբ բարեկամները հարսանիքի ժամանակ, մի մատանի տալու համար երկու ժամ պարում են հարսի առաջ: Չեմ հասկանում, հնարավոր չէ՞ այդ նվերներն ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ու պակաս ցուցադրական ձևով տալ:


ուհու, դրա համար որոշել եմ, որ իմ ապագա ամուսնուն ասելու եմ գնա եկեղեցի, ես իմ պապայի մեքենայով կգամ ... որ էդ շոուն չլինի ...  :LOL:  ու հարևաններին էլ այդ հաճույքը չպատճառեմ ... 
իսկ նվերի պարելով հանձնումը կոնկրետ մեր ազգուտակի մոտ չկա, պարզապես հայտարարում են որ հիմա բոլորը կարող են իրենց նվերները հանձնել եթե ուզում են, ու բոլորը մոտենում են առանց շուխուռի ու իրենց նվերները հարս ու փեսային հանձնում, իսկ երիտասարդությունը այդ ժամանկ պարում ու ուրախանում է , ու ոչ մեկը չի իմանում թե ով ինչ կառատանոց ու ինչ նվիրեց ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> էդ ո՞րն ա


Էն, որ երաժիշտներին փող են տալիս



> Կա մի անհասկանալի սովորույթ, թե չի կարելի ամուսնանալ ՄԱՅԻՍ ամսին: 
> Որտեղի՞ց է այդ տարօրինակ սովորույթը, ոչ ոք չգիտի: Անգամ երեկ մի հոգեվորական էր խոսում եւ ասաց, որ հայկական եկեղեցում նմանատիպի "ադաթ" գոյություն չունի:


Որքան գիտեմ, դա մայիս ամսին խորհրդային տարիներին մեծ քանակությամբ տոների հետ էր կապված: Բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր ծննդատանը մտել էինք պալատ, բժիշկը ծննդկաններին էր զննում, մենք էլ կանգնած նայում էինք: Մի քանի անգամ մեզ նկատողություն արեց. «Ձեռքերը մի՛ խաչեք»: Ես խորացած մտածում էի, թե ինչու չի կարելի ձեռքերը խաչել. երևի ինֆեկցիայի բուն է և այլն:
Հետո էրեխեքից հարցրեցի, ասացին, որ դա «վատ նշան» է: Դուք լսե՞լ եք նմանատիպ սովորության մասին: Որտեղի՞ց է այն առաջացել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Երևի այդ բժիշկը մուսուլմանական է եղել և խաչը տանել չէր կարողանում  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Մեղա

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էսօր ծննդատանը մտել էինք պալատ, բժիշկը ծննդկաններին էր զննում, մենք էլ կանգնած նայում էինք: Մի քանի անգամ մեզ նկատողություն արեց. «Ձեռքերը մի՛ խաչեք»: Ես խորացած մտածում էի, թե ինչու չի կարելի ձեռքերը խաչել. երևի ինֆեկցիայի բուն է և այլն:
> Հետո էրեխեքից հարցրեցի, ասացին, որ դա «վատ նշան» է: Դուք լսե՞լ եք նմանատիպ սովորության մասին: Որտեղի՞ց է այն առաջացել:


Նախ և առաջ դա արաբական սովորույթ է, մարդ մահանալուց, նրան գերեզման ճամփելուց արաբները ձեռքերը խաչում են:
Հետո նկատած կլինեք ,որ մահացած մարդու ձեռքերն էլ են խաչում իրար...դրանից էլ մեր մոտ առաջացել է էտ վատ նշան կոչվածը:
Էսքան համենայն դեպս ես գիտեմ...ուրիշ իմաստ էլ կունենա երևի... :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ են տարբեր մարդիկ շատ անգամ ասել, որ ձեռքերս չխաչեմ՝ բացատրելով, որ դա վատ նշան է, բայց ավելի կոնկրետ կարգին բան չեմ լսել դրա վերաբերյալ... Ես էլ թարսի պես սովորություն ունեմ ձեռքերս խաչելու...  :Think:

----------


## kristal

Այնքան ել պետք չէ այդ ամենին մեծ նշանակություն տալ :Դա շատ վաղուց եկած խոսք է :Ok:

----------


## Արշակ

Ձեռքեռ խաչելու մասին այդ սնոտիապաշտական պատկերացումները խելամիտ չեմ համարում: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կարծում եմ, որ մարմնի այդպիսի դիրքն այնքան էլ լավը չէ հենց ձեռքերը խաչողի համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ թվում է, որ դրանով բացի քեզնից ուրիշ ոչ ոքի չես վնասի:  :Wink:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ինձ էլ մի անգամ եկեղեցում տերտերն ասաց, որ ձեռքերս չխաչեմ....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛յ քեզ տարօրինակ բան: Ուրեմն սրանից հետո հավեսով խաչելու եմ, ոչ մի լուրջ բացատրություն չկա  :LOL: 
Զզվում եմ սնոտիապաշտությունից:

----------

Rhayader (17.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ձեռքեռ խաչելու մասին այդ սնոտիապաշտական պատկերացումները խելամիտ չեմ համարում: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կարծում եմ, որ մարմնի այդպիսի դիրքն այնքան էլ լավը չէ հենց ձեռքերը խաչողի համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ թվում է, որ դրանով բացի քեզնից ուրիշ ոչ ոքի չես վնասի:


Ինչի՞ քեզ վնասելը քի՞չ է։  :Shok:

----------


## Վազգեն

> Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կարծում եմ, որ մարմնի այդպիսի դիրքն այնքան էլ լավը չէ հենց ձեռքերը խաչողի համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ թվում է, որ դրանով բացի քեզնից ուրիշ ոչ ոքի չես վնասի:


Ինչո՞ւ։  :Shok:  Ինչո՞վ է վնասակար։

----------


## Artgeo

Ենթադրում եմ, որ արյունատար անոդներն են սեղմվում, այնպես ինչպես ոտքը ոտքին դնելուց…

----------


## ars83

Երևի այնքան էլ տրամաբանական չէ մի քանի տարվա հնություն ունեցող գրառմանն արձագանքել, բայց քանի որ հեղինակը ֆորումի գործող մասնակից է և կարող է ցանկության դեպքում մասնակցել քննարկմանը, գրեմ:




> Պարզաբանենք. ի՞նչ է նշանակում մատաղ անել։ Ո՞րն է մատաղի էությունն ու նպատակը։  
> 
> Հայտնի է, որ մարդիկ կենդանիներին մատաղ են անում՝ հանուն ինչ-որ երազանքի իրականացման կամ ի նշան երախտագիտության։


Թերևս այդպես է մեր ներկայիս իրականության մեջ, սակայն բուն եկեղեցական պատվիրանը մատաղի վերաբերյալ այն է, որ մատաղ անելն իրենից պետք է ներկայացնի ողորմության գործողություն, ակտ: Դա հիմնված է Քրիստոսի հետևյալ ուսմունքի վրա. (Ավետարան ըստ Ղուկասի, գլ. ԺԴ.12-14)



> Երբ ճաշ կամ ընթրիք ես տալիս, մի՛ կանչիր ո՛չ քո բարեկամներին, ո՛չ քո եղբայրներին, ո՛չ քո ազգականներին եւ ո՛չ էլ քո հարուստ հարեւաններին, որպէսզի նրանք էլ փոխարէնը քեզ չհրաւիրեն, եւ քեզ հատուցում լինի։ Այլ, երբ ընդունելութիւն անես, կանչի՛ր աղքատներին, խեղանդամներին, կաղերին ու կոյրերին եւ երանելի կը լինես, որովհետեւ փոխարէնը քեզ հատուցելու ոչինչ չունեն։ Եւ դրա փոխարէն քեզ կը հատուցուի արդարների յարութեան օրը:


Այսպիսով, մատաղը կատարելու իսկական ձևը հոգևորականի կողմից օրհնություն ստանալուց հետո կենդանուն մորթելը, նրա մսից կերակուր պատրաստելը և աղքատներին, չունևորներին բաժանելն է: Բացառված չէ, իհարկե, որ կենդանու փոխարեն լինի այլ, օրինակ՝ ոչ կենադանական ծագման կերակուր:

Ինքնին մատաղը, իմ կարծիքով, շատ լավ ավանդույթ է, որը մարդկանց կոչ է անում գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ողորմություն անել կարիքավորներին:




> Ինչպես գիտենք, մատաղ անել նշանակում է ինչ-որ բան զոհաբերել։ Իսկ զոհաբերել նշանակում է հրաժարվել քեզ համար թանկ ինչ-որ բանից՝ հանուն ավելի կարևոր և գուցե ավելի վեհ բանի կամ հանուն որևէ մեկի։ Հետևաբար մարդ զոհաբերել կարող է միայն այն, ինչ իրեն է պատկանում, և այն, ինչ թանկ է իր համար, այսինքն՝ իր կյանքը, ունեցվածքը և այլն։ 
> Զոհաբերել նշանակում է քեզ զրկել... Այդ դեպքում ինչի՞ց են իրենց զրկում մարդիկ, որոնք կենդանուն սպանում են։ Նրա համար վճարած մի քանի կոպեկի՞ց։ Ծիծաղել է։ Ինչպիսի՜ մեծ զրկանք։ Ինչպիսի՜ զոհաբերություն։


Նախ՝ ինչո՞ւ է ծիծաղելի մարդու՝ իր (կամ իր հարազատների, մտերիմների) վաստակած գումարն արժևորելու հանգամանքը:




> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ բանից զրկվում է, ապա տվյալ դեպքում դա միայն զոհաբերվող կենդանին է, որը զրկվում է ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս՝ իր կյանքից, որն, ի դեպ, մարդուն չի պատկանում, ինչքան էլ որ նա այդպես համարի։


Երկրորդ՝ ինչո՞ւ, օրինակ, ոչխարի կյանքը կարող է պատկանել գիշատիչ գայլին, որը նրան ուտում է, բայց ոչ մարդւն, որը նրան կերակրում-մեծացնում է: Ինչու բույսը պատկանում է կենդանուն, որն առանց խղճահարության այն կուտի, իսկ կենդանին մարդուն չի կարող պատկանել:




> Իսկ ամենածիծաղելին այս դեպքում այն է, որ մարդիկ միամտաբար հավատում են, թե կենդանուն սպանելով՝ հաճոյանում են Աստծուն... սա երևի իմ երբևէ լսած ամենամիամիտ ու ամենաանհիմն ակնկալիքն է...


Ինչո՞ւ է անհիմն: Պարզ է, որ մարդուն կերակրելը, նրա կյանքը թեթևացնելն ու ֆիզիկական վիճակը բարելավելը առավել հաճելի է Աստծուն, քան կենդանու բարեկեցության մասին հոգալը:




> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչի՞ց են մարդիկ ենթադրել, թե աստծո համար կենդանու կյանքը պակաս կարևոր է, քան իրենցը, որ իրենք արժանի են, որ ինչ-որ կենդանի մեռնի կամ սատկի հանուն իրենց։


Շատ բաներից: Նախ նրանից, որ Աստված միայն մարդուն է ստեղծել իր նմանությամբ և ոչ կենդանուն, մարդուն է տվել բանականություն և միտք, որի շնորհիվ, ի դեպ, մարդը կարող է հոգ տանել կենդանու նկատմամբ, իսկ կենդանին, եթե սոված լինի և հնարավորություն ունենա, կվերացնի իր նմանին էլ, մարդուն էլ:
Երկրորդ՝ Աստված իր Որդուն զոհաբերել է մարդու, այլ ոչ կենդանիների փրկության համար, ինչը նույնպես ցույց է տալիս մարդու գերակայությունը կենդանու նկատմամբ:




> Չէ՞ որ, ի վերջո, երկուսն էլ նրա ստեղծածն են. հետո՞ ինչ, որ մարդը կենդանուց ավելի ուժեղ է։


Բույսն էլ է Աստծո ստեղծածը: Դա է՞լ չուտենք:




> Լավ, համարենք, որ կենդանու միսն ուտելու համար նրան սպանելը ինչ-որ տեղ անհրաժեշտություն է, ... , բայց միևնույն ժամանակ դա առաքինություն ու զոհաբերություն համարելը, կներեք, մեղմ ասած, ինքնախաբեություն է


Եթե խախտվում է հիմնական սկզբունքը, այսինքն` կարիքավորի նկատմամբ ողորմություն գործելը, եթե մարդիկ մատաղը ուտում են իրենց մտերիմներով, քեֆ անում-ուրախանում, իհարկե, ինքնախաբեություն է: Հակառակ դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով, դրվատելի է (լինի ուտելիքը չորքոտանի, ձուկ, թռչուն, թե բույս):

Բուսակերը կարող է բուսական կերակրի միջոցով կատարել այս պատվիրանը, մսակերը՝ նաև կենդանականի: Համարում եմ, որ պետք չէ դատապարտել որևէ մեկին միայն այն պատճառով, որ այն ձևը, որով նա գործում է իր ողորմությունը, հաճելի չէ:

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

ars83, մատաղի հարցը ես ու դու հենց «Մատաղ» թեմայում ժամանակին *քննարկել ենք*, ու ամեն մեկս մնացել ենք մեր կարծիքին։ Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում նույն բաները հիմա նորից ասելու մեջ։ Միայն ասեմ, որ տեսակետս չի փոխվել, որքան նկատեցի՝ քոնը նույնպես, չհաշված, որ էն ժամանակ կարծես պակաս եռանդով էիր պաշտպանում էդ երևույթը։ Ինչևէ, մինչև հիմա գրածներիս ավելացնելու բան չունեմ։

----------


## ars83

> ars83, մատաղի հարցը ես ու դու հենց «Մատաղ» թեմայում ժամանակին


Ներողություն, չէի հիշում, թե չէ նորից չէի գրի:  :Hi:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ենթադրում եմ, որ արյունատար *անոդներն* են սեղմվում, այնպես ինչպես ոտքը ոտքին դնելուց…


Կատոդներն են սեղմվում, Արտ, հազար եմ ասել :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ այդ մատաղը :Shok:  սատանիստներին են անուն կպցնում (ու, ասեմ, լրիվ անտեղի), թե կենդանիների ծիսական սպանություններ են անում: Մի անգամ նայեցի ու վատացա: Լրիվ բարբարոսական ծիսական սպանություն էր, բա որ վերջում արյունով ճակատներին խաչեր են անում :Shok:

----------

Amaru (17.05.2010), Ariadna (19.05.2010), Cassiopeia (17.05.2010), Freeman (23.06.2010), Skeptic (19.05.2010), VisTolog (17.05.2010), Անահիտ (17.05.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> ես էլ մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում դա...բայց Ռուսաստանում էլ նման մի արտահայտություն կա  մայիս ամսվա հետ կապված, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե այնտեղ հիմա ուշադրություն են դարձնում դրա վրա...պարզապես հնուց մի հիմար սովորություն է, տարիների հետ եկել է...


Այստեղ ռուսերեն բառով է պայմանավորված ավանդույթը՝ май- маяться: Այսինքն՝ եթե մայիսին ամուսնացար, ողջ կյանքդ տանջվելու ես:

----------


## ars83

> Այստեղ ռուսերեն բառով է պայմանավորված ավանդույթը՝ май- маяться: Այսինքն՝ եթե մայիսին ամուսնացար, ողջ կյանքդ տանջվելու ես:


Բայց ռուսը մեզ ի՞նչ  :Dntknw: : Իրանց լեզվով ասած՝ седьмая вода на киселе  :Jpit:  Շատ է՞լ, որ իրանց մոտ маяться, մենք հո տենց բառ չունե՞նք: 
Չնայած, մեր մոտ ավելի մռայլ ա՝ մայիս - մայ(հ)ացա:  :Jpit:  Բայց դա թլիկների համար ա, մնացածը կարան արխային պսակվեն:

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց ռուսը մեզ ի՞նչ : Իրանց լեզվով ասած՝ седьмая вода на киселе  Շատ է՞լ, որ իրանց մոտ маяться, մենք հո տենց բառ չունե՞նք: 
> Չնայած, մեր մոտ ավելի մռայլ ա՝ մայիս - մայ(հ)ացա:  Բայց դա թլիկների համար ա, մնացածը կարան արխային պսակվեն:


Իսկ եթե այսպե՞ս - մայիս - մայ(ր)ացա

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013), Rhayader (02.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Մի տխուր բան գրեմ իմ կյանքից: Ծնողներս ամուսնացել են մայիսի 24- ին, ու առաջին եղբորս ծնունդը հետո համընկավ իրենց հարսանիքի օրվա հետ: Դժբախտաբար, եղբայրս ջրում խեղդվեց, երբ երեք տարեկան էր: Մինչև հիմա ականջներիս մեջ է խեղճ մայրիկիս լացի ձայնը.« Ախր չգիտեի, որ մայիսին պսակվողները պիտի այսպե'ս տառապեն...»: Սա իմիջիայլոց, բայց դրանից հետո մեր ազգուտակում այլևս ոչ մեկը մայիսին չի ամուսնացել:

----------


## Tig

> Մի տխուր բան գրեմ իմ կյանքից: Ծնողներս ամուսնացել են մայիսի 24- ին, ու առաջին եղբորս ծնունդը հետո համընկավ իրենց հարսանիքի օրվա հետ: Դժբախտաբար, եղբայրս ջրում խեղդվեց, երբ երեք տարեկան էր: Մինչև հիմա ականջներիս մեջ է խեղճ մայրիկիս լացի ձայնը.« Ախր չգիտեի, որ մայիսին պսակվողները պիտի այսպե'ս տառապեն...»: Սա իմիջիայլոց, բայց դրանից հետո մեր ազգուտակում այլևս ոչ մեկը մայիսին չի ամուսնացել:


Արևածագ ջան, իրոք որ մեծ դժբախտություն են ապրել ծնողներդ…
Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ դա կապվածա մայիս ամսին ամուսնանալու հետ: Մայիս ամսին չամուսնանալու վերաբերյալ իմ ընկերներից մեկը սենց մի կարծիք հայտնեց, որը ուզում եմ կիսեմ ձեր հետ: Ըստ ընկերոջս ենթադրության քանի որ մայիս ամսին մարդու օրգանիզմը ձմեռվանից հետո անցումային շրջան է ապրում ու առավել թույլ վիճակումա գտնվում, ապա այդ թույլ վիճակում ամուսնանալ և սերունդ ունենալը կբերի նրան, որ ծնված երեխան համեմատաբար թույլ կլինի: Այսինքն մեր պապերը նկատել են, որ մայիս ամսին ամուսնացածների մոտ թույլ երեխաներ են ծնվում, ու ըստ դրա ձևավորել են այս ավանդույթը… Նորից եմ կրկնում որ սա լոկ ենթադրությունա…

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Gayl (20.05.2010), Արևածագ (19.05.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Իսկ ես այդ ենթադրությունը ավանդապաշտությունների բացատրական գրքում եմ կարդացել, ընկերդ լավ տրամաբանություն ունի հա՜  :Jpit: 
Ու հետո էլ ըստ դրա պատմությունա հյուսվել, թե ինչպես այդ ամսին մի զույգ ամուսնացավ ու ամբողջ կյանքում սերունդ չունեցավ... նկարագրվում էր մի ամբողջ դժբախտությունների շարան, որը վերջում կապվում էր մայիս ամսվա հետ: Դե էլ կարդալուց հետո արի ու մի վախեցի էտ ամսին ամուսնանալուց :Scare:   :LOL: 
Մամաս էլ միշտ ծննդիս մոտենալուն պես ասում ա մայիս ամսին հեչ բան չի լինում ծնունդդ մի լավ, հավեսով ճոխ նշելու համար, ոչ մի բան բացի կանաչիից չկա, ու նման բաներ: Բայց դե Իմ ծնունդը մեր ընտանիքում համ միշտ նշվողնա եղել, համ էլ ամենամեծը: 

Մայիսը գարնան ամենասիրուն ամիսնա  :Love: 
Անցյալ տարի մի գեղեցիկ հարսանիք եմ տեսել քաղաքում հենց մայիս ամսին, երիտասարդները կաբրիալետով քաղաքով մեկ ծաղիկ էին շաղ տալիս, նենց սիրուն էր, ոնց-որ թե ասեն «Վերջ այդ մտածելակերպին»:
Դա ավելի շատ ոչ թե ավանդույթա, այլ սնահավատության դրսևորում  :Think:

----------

Enigmatic (21.05.2010), Skeptic (19.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ եթե այսպե՞ս - մայիս - մայ(ր)ացա


(Իմ ու քո համար) ոչ մի վտանգավոր կամ վատ բան նշված երևույթի մեջ չեմ տեսնում  :Jpit: 
Էնպես որ դու մի վախեցի մայիսին ամուսնացողների համար:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ռուսը մեզ ի՞նչ : Իրանց լեզվով ասած՝ седьмая вода на киселе  Շատ է՞լ, որ իրանց մոտ маяться, մենք հո տենց բառ չունե՞նք: 
> Չնայած, մեր մոտ ավելի մռայլ ա՝ մայիս - մայ(հ)ացա:  Բայց դա թլիկների համար ա, մնացածը կարան արխային պսակվեն:





> Իսկ եթե այսպե՞ս - մայիս - մայ(ր)ացա


Հայերն էլ ուրիշ մեկնաբանություն են տալիս «մայիս» բառին։ Ասում են՝ մայիս–վայիս՝ «վա՜յ» ձայնարկությունը նկատի ունենալով։ Այսինքն՝ մայիսին որ ամուսնանաս, իբր, կյանքդ վա՜յ–վու՜յ անելով կանցնի, էլի։  :Dntknw:

----------


## ars83

> Հայերն էլ ուրիշ մեկնաբանություն են տալիս «մայիս» բառին։ Ասում են՝ մայիս–վայիս՝ «վա՜յ» ձայնարկությունը նկատի ունենալով։ Այսինքն՝ մայիսին որ ամուսնանաս, իբր, կյանքդ վա՜յ–վու՜յ անելով կանցնի, էլի։


Դե հիմա, կարելի ասել հունվար/փետրվար-դժվար  :LOL:  Բայց ես չգիտեի, որ մենք այդպիսի սովորություն ունենք, գիտեի, թե մենակ ռուսներն են մայիսին խեթ աչքով նայում:
Անձնական մակարդակով չգիտեմ, բայց ազգի մակարդակով մեծագույն ողբերգություններից մեկը տեղի ա ունեցել հենց էն ամսին, որի անունը համահունչ ա «ապրելուն»՝ ապրիլին  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե հիմա, կարելի ասել հունվար/փետրվար-դժվար  Բայց ես չգիտեի, որ մենք այդպիսի սովորություն ունենք, գիտեի, թե մենակ ռուսներն են մայիսին խեթ աչքով նայում:
> Անձնական մակարդակով չգիտեմ, բայց ազգի մակարդակով մեծագույն ողբերգություններից մեկը տեղի ա ունեցել հենց էն ամսին, որի անունը համահունչ ա «ապրելուն»՝ ապրիլին


Ես ավելի սարսափելի տարբերակ կարող եմ առաջարկել. սեպտեմբեր, հոկտեմբեր, նոյեմբեր, դեկտեմբեր - *չբեր*  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (06.06.2010), Ariadna (20.05.2010), ars83 (20.05.2010), Enigmatic (21.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեկ պապայիս ընկերը պատմում էր, թե Ֆրանսիայում ինչպես է ստացվել, որ ինքը սոված է մնացել  :Jpit: 
Պարզվում է, որ իրենց մոտ ընդունված է մեկ անգամ առաջարկել մի բան, եւ եթե չես ուզում, չեն պնդում, իրենք սկսում են ուտել, իսկ քեզ ուրիշ բան չեն տալիս  :Jpit:  
Մեկ էլ, ասում էր, որ մի քանի ընտանիքների մոտ /հայ/ հյուր էր գնացել, բոլորը լցնում, ուտում–խմում էին, ինքը սպասում էր, որ իրեն հյուրասիրեն, բաժակը լցնեն, ափսեի մեջ դնեն… Վերջում էլ ասել են՝ բա դու ինչու բան չէիր ուտում  :Jpit: 

Էնքան չեմ սիրում հայերի խունջիկ–մունջիկը  :Jpit:  ա դե, ուզում ես, վերցրա կեր... մեկ էլ՝ հենց մեկը հյուր ա գալիս, պետք ա զոռես, որ բան ուտի, թե չէ կարողա տանտերը մտածի, որ հյուրը բկլիկ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2010), Skeptic (20.05.2010), Արևածագ (20.05.2010), Ուլուանա (21.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեկ պապայիս ընկերը պատմում էր, թե Ֆրանսիայում ինչպես է ստացվել, որ ինքը սոված է մնացել 
> Պարզվում է, որ իրենց մոտ ընդունված է մեկ անգամ առաջարկել մի բան, եւ եթե չես ուզում, չեն պնդում, իրենք սկսում են ուտել, իսկ քեզ ուրիշ բան չեն տալիս  
> Մեկ էլ, ասում էր, որ մի քանի ընտանիքների մոտ /հայ/ հյուր էր գնացել, բոլորը լցնում, ուտում–խմում էին, ինքը սպասում էր, որ իրեն հյուրասիրեն, բաժակը լցնեն, ափսեի մեջ դնեն… Վերջում էլ ասել են՝ բա դու ինչու բան չէիր ուտում 
> 
> Էնքան չեմ սիրում հայերի խունջիկ–մունջիկը  ա դե, ուզում ես, վերցրա կեր... մեկ էլ՝ հենց մեկը հյուր ա գալիս, պետք ա զոռես, որ բան ուտի, թե չէ կարողա տանտերը մտածի, որ հյուրը բկլիկ ա


Իրոք, շատ անկապ սովորույթ է ու թյուրիմացությունների, ջանջալությունների բուն։ Ու վատն էն է, որ դա շատ ընտանիքներում երեխայի դաստիարակության խիստ կարևոր մաս է կազմում. երեխային դեռ փոքրուց սովորեցնում են, որ դա քաղաքավարություն է, երբ քեզ ուտելիք են առաջարկում, սկզբում պետք է հրաժարվել, հետո նոր ուտել, որ հանկարծ չտեսի կամ անշնորհքի տեղ չդնեն։  :Wacko:  Ու դրանից էլ մի ուրիշ խնդիր է զարգանում. երբ ինչ–որ տեղ հյուր ես լինում, բան են առաջարկում, ու իսկապես չես ուզում ուտել, կրակն ես ընկնում. հաճախ ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չի լինում հյուրասեր տանտիրոջը հասկացնել, որ ոչ թե ձևեր ես թափում կամ «քաղաքավարի» ես, կամ ամաչում ես, այլ իրոք չես ուզում՝ սոված չես, կամ կոնկրետ էդ ուտելիքից չես սիրում, այ քեզ բան։ Չէ որ չէ, զոռով պիտի խցկեն ափսեիդ մեջ, մի հատ էլ սպառնան, թե՝ այ, որ չուտես, կնեղանամ...  :Nono:   :Wacko:  Կամ, որ չուտելուցդ մի շատ «խորիմաստ» եզրակացություն են անում. «Ուրեմն մեր օջախի հացը չկերվավ, էլի  :Beee: »։ Ցնդել կարելի ա։  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2010), Srtik (08.05.2015)

----------


## Arqimed

Հայկական ամենաանցանկալի ավանդույթը իմ կարծիքով /երևի շատերն էլ համաձայն կլինեն/ կարմիր խնձորն է: Ով չի ալարում, խառնվում է զույգերի նեղ անձնական խնդրին..

----------


## aerosmith

Զարզանդում եմ օժիտ հասկացությունից , հա մեկ էլ կարմիր խնձոր կոչվածից, մեկ էլ, որ հարսնիքների վախտ կայնում քուչի մեջտեղը պարում են

----------

VisTolog (06.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Զարզանդում եմ օժիտ հասկացությունից , հա մեկ էլ կարմիր խնձոր կոչվածից, մեկ էլ, որ հարսնիքների վախտ կայնում քուչի մեջտեղը պարում են


Օժիտ հասկացությունն ինքնին, կարծում եմ, բոլորովին էլ վատ բան չէ, նույնիսկ կասեի՝ շատ լավ սովորույթ է, ուրիշ բան, որ այն հատուկ հանդիսավոր արարողություն ու այդպիսով ցուցամոլական հերթական ներկայացում սարքելն է զզվելի։

----------

Cassiopeia (07.06.2010), Մանուլ (06.06.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ու ի՞նչն է դրա լավը:
Ասեմ, որ օժիտի ադաթից ես էլ եմ զարզանդում, հեռավորությունը մինչև կարմիր խնձոր կես կանգառ է:

----------

Ariadna (13.08.2010), kyahi (06.06.2010), Ձայնալար (06.06.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Դե, հըհը, նայած *ինչ* են օժիտ տալիս:  :Cool:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Օժիտի ադաթը ո՞րն ա: Օրինակ, որ աղջիկն իր հետ մի քանի բան տանում է իրեղեն, դա՞:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օրինակ որ ես հարսանիքի նախորդ օրը գնացի Մառայի շորերը ճամպրուկով բերեցի տուն էդ օժի՞տ էր  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (13.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու ի՞նչն է դրա լավը:
> Ասեմ, որ օժիտի ադաթից ես էլ եմ զարզանդում, հեռավորությունը մինչև կարմիր խնձոր կես կանգառ է:


Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա նրա մեջ, որ ծնողներն աղջկան նոր ընտանիք ստեղծելիս որոշ իրեր են տալիս՝ հատուկ էդ նպատակով նոր կամ նախապես գնված, պատրաստված։ Նոր ընտանիք կազմելիս շատ օգտակար ներդրում է ծնողների կողմից։ Եթե հնարավորություն կա, ինչու՞ չանեն։ Կասե՞ս, թե դու ինչ վատ բան ես տեսնում դրա մեջ։

----------

ՆանՍ (07.06.2010)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա նրա մեջ, որ ծնողներն աղջկան նոր ընտանիք ստեղծելիս որոշ իրեր են տալիս՝ հատուկ էդ նպատակով նոր կամ նախապես գնված, պատրաստված։ Նոր ընտանիք կազմելիս շատ օգտակար ներդրում է ծնողների կողմից։ Եթե հնարավորություն կա, ինչու՞ չանեն։ Կասե՞ս, թե դու ինչ վատ բան ես տեսնում դրա մեջ։


Հա էլի անեն, բայց ոչ թե մի երկու շենք մարդ հավաքեն, ու բոլորին ի ցույց դա անեն :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Հա էլի անեն, բայց ոչ թե մի երկու շենք մարդ հավաքեն, ու բոլորին ի ցույց դա անեն


Մեծ մասն էլ հենց այդ ցուցադրական արարողությանն են դեմ, թե չէ իսկապես օժիտը նորմալ բան է: :Wink:

----------

IT Professional (07.06.2010), ՆանՍ (07.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա էլի անեն, բայց ոչ թե մի երկու շենք մարդ հավաքեն, ու բոլորին ի ցույց դա անեն


Իսկ ես ուրիշ բա՞ն էի ասել։ Սկզբնական գրառմանս մեջ հենց դա էլ գրել էի, որ եթե առանց հանդիսավորության ու ցուցամոլության արվի, լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ է. 



> Օժիտ հասկացությունն ինքնին, կարծում եմ, բոլորովին էլ վատ բան չէ, նույնիսկ կասեի՝ շատ լավ սովորույթ է, ուրիշ բան, որ այն հատուկ հանդիսավոր արարողություն ու այդպիսով ցուցամոլական հերթական ներկայացում սարքելն է զզվելի։


Իսկ շատերը հենց էդպես էլ անում են. ոչ ոք ոչ տեղյակ է լինում, ոչ էլ, քանի որ դա իրականում ոչ ոքի չի վերաբերում, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես հարսի կույս լինել–չլինելու հարցը։ Իսկ ում էլ որ հետաքրքրում է ուրիշի օժիտի պարունակությունը, ապա դա միմիայն իր խնդիրն է, կամ, առնվազն էդպես պիտի լինի։

----------

Chuk (06.06.2010), IT Professional (07.06.2010), ՆանՍ (07.06.2010)

----------


## IT Professional

> Արևածագ ջան, իրոք որ մեծ դժբախտություն են ապրել ծնողներդ…
> Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ դա կապվածա մայիս ամսին ամուսնանալու հետ: Մայիս ամսին չամուսնանալու վերաբերյալ իմ ընկերներից մեկը սենց մի կարծիք հայտնեց, որը ուզում եմ կիսեմ ձեր հետ: Ըստ ընկերոջս ենթադրության քանի որ մայիս ամսին մարդու օրգանիզմը ձմեռվանից հետո անցումային շրջան է ապրում ու առավել թույլ վիճակումա գտնվում, ապա այդ թույլ վիճակում ամուսնանալ և սերունդ ունենալը կբերի նրան, որ ծնված երեխան համեմատաբար թույլ կլինի: Այսինքն մեր պապերը նկատել են, որ մայիս ամսին ամուսնացածների մոտ թույլ երեխաներ են ծնվում, ու ըստ դրա ձևավորել են այս ավանդույթը… Նորից եմ կրկնում որ սա լոկ ենթադրությունա…


Բայց չէ որ, եթե անգամ մայիսին չամուսնացան ու առաջին երեխայի «հիմքերը» մայիսին չդրվեցին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ասենք տարիներ անց 2րդը կամ 3րդը մայիսին չեն լինի, թե՞ դրա համար էլ հատուկ ավանդույթներով մշակված ու հաստատված զույգերի անձնական կյանքին միջամտելու պրոտոկոլ կա… Ու ի՞նչի ա վաբշե մեր հայ ժողովրդի մեջ մտած էդ բանը, որ երեխան պարտադիր հարսանքից անմիջապես հետո պետք ա լինի ու եթե հարսանիքից մաքսիմում մի ամիս հետո «խաբար» չկա ապա դա դառնում բոլորի խնդիրն ու քննարկման առարկան…

----------


## SSS

էսօր իմացել եմ,որ մարդիկ 40ամյակը չեն նշում,իբր վատ նշանա, կարող եք բացատրել իմաստը :Blush:

----------


## Adam

> էսօր իմացել եմ,որ մարդիկ 40ամյակը չեն նշում,իբր վատ նշանա, կարող եք բացատրել իմաստը


հա, ես էլ գիտեմ էդ հիմարության մասին: 

մահացած մարդու քառասունքի հետ են ասոցացնում: 

Հ.Գ. տենց որ լինի, հենա ով որ ամսի յոթին ա ծնվել, ինքն էլ պիտի ծնունդ չնշի հա՞... 

 :Xeloq:

----------

SSS (13.08.2010)

----------


## SSS

> հա, ես էլ գիտեմ էդ հիմարության մասին: 
> 
> մահացած մարդու քառասունքի հետ են ասոցացնում: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. տենց որ լինի, հենա ով որ ամսի յոթին ա ծնվել, ինքն էլ պիտի ծնունդ չնշի հա՞...


 Փաստորեն դայա հա պատճառը?, չգիտեի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Որ երեխու անունը դնում են՝ տատու, պապու կամ հորն ու մոր անունները:  :Angry2:

----------


## Valentina

> Որ երեխու անունը դնում են՝ տատու, պապու կամ հորն ու մոր անունները:


Հորն ու մոր անունները չեմ հանդիպել որ դնեն, բայց եթե երեխայի տատիկը կամ պապիկը ունեն գեղեցիկ անուններ ինչի՞ չդնել որ, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ:

----------

Gayl (29.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հորն ու մոր անունները չեմ հանդիպել որ դնեն, բայց եթե երեխայի տատիկը կամ պապիկը ունեն գեղեցիկ անուններ ինչի՞ չդնել որ, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ:


Դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա: 
Հիմնականում դնում են պապու կամ տատու անունը, կապ չունի է սիրուն թե ոչ: Դնում են քանի որ դա ավանդույթ է:
Ես դեմ չեմ, հորն ու մոր, տատու կամ պապու անունները դնելուն:

----------


## Gayl

> Դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա: 
> Հիմնականում դնում են պապու կամ տատու անունը, կապ չունի է սիրուն թե ոչ: Դնում են քանի որ դա ավանդույթ է:
> Ես դեմ չեմ, հորն ու մոր, տատու կամ պապու անունները դնելուն:


Դա ավանդույթ չէ, ուղղակի մարդը ցանկանում է, որ իր ծնողի անունը իր երեխայի վրա լինի, բայց բացառություններ շատ են լինում, օրինակ պապուս անունը մեր 4 ախպերներից ոչ մեկի վրա էլ չկա  :Wink:  :

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Որ երեխու անունը դնում են՝ տատու, պապու կամ հորն ու մոր անունները:


Ինչո՞ւ։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչո՞ւ։


Որովհետև բոլորը տենց են անում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Որովհետև բոլորը տենց են անում:


Իսկ ինչո՞վ է պայամանավորված անիմատ կամ անցանկալի լինելը։ Ինչո՞ւ ես էդպես համարում։

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսկ ինչո՞վ է պայամանավորված անիմատ կամ անցանկալի լինելը։ Ինչո՞ւ ես էդպես համարում։


Ես միայն ուղղակի չեմ սիրում այդ սովորությունը: Որ պարտադիր պետք է նշածս մարդկանց անունները լինեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես միայն ուղղակի չեմ սիրում այդ սովորությունը: Որ պարտադիր պետք է նշածս մարդկանց անունները լինեն:


Ապեր պարտադիր չի, ավելին ասեմ մորական պապս իր ազգանունը միայն իր տղու վրայա դրել, իսկ երեք աղջիկներին ուրիշ ազգանուններ ա տվել, դե էտ էլ մարդու մտածելակերպից է գալիս, օրինակ ես իմ երեխաներին միայն հայկական անուններ եմ տալու:

----------


## Valentina

> Ապեր պարտադիր չի, ավելին ասեմ մորական պապս իր ազգանունը միայն իր տղու վրայա դրել, իսկ երեք աղջիկներին ուրիշ ազգանուններ ա տվել, դե էտ էլ մարդու մտածելակերպից է գալիս, օրինակ ես իմ երեխաներին միայն հայկական անուններ եմ տալու:


Իսկ եթե կինդ ասենք ոչ հայկական անուն ուզենա տալ տանը կռիվ պետքա ընկնի՞

----------

Yellow Raven (29.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ եթե կինդ ասենք ոչ հայկական անուն ուզենա տալ տանը կռիվ պետքա ընկնի՞


Վալենտինա սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմայի է վերածվում, բայց կասեմ, ես նախ առաջ ոչ թե արտաքինն եմ սիրում այլ բնավորությունն ու մտածելակերպը, իսկ մնացածը սիմպատիայի հարց ա, դրա համար էլ վստահ եմ, որ իմ կինը ոչ հայկական անուն չի ուզենա տա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինքնին տատի/պապի անունը դնելը վատ ավանդույթ չէ, պարզապես մի քիչ էլ ուղեղով է պետք մտածել: Կան այնպիսի անուններ, որոնք կամ հնաոճ են և դժվարությամբ արտաբերվող, կամ ունեն այլ ոչ ցանկալի հատկություններ: Օրինակ, ընկերներիցս մեկի պապի անունը Բարդուղիմեոս էր, կրճատ նրան Բաթ էին ասում: Էս ընկերոջս անունն էլ հենց Բաթ էին դրել: Դժվար չէ գուշակելը, թե ինչպիսի ծաղրանքի առարկա էր դառնում նրա անունը: Մի անգամ մյուս ընկերս զանգահարել էր նրան, սխալ էր ընկել, ասել էր` Բաթին կարելի՞ է, հռհռալով պատասխանել էին` Բադը տանը չէ, փղին կանչե՞մ: Երեխային նման անուն դնելը համարում եմ վերին աստիճանի էգոիզմ` թքած թե երեխային կծաղրեն, կարևորը ես հպարտ կմնամ, որ հորս անունը չկորավ:

----------

aragats (05.05.2011), Lusina (29.03.2011), Moonwalker (29.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (29.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (29.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (29.03.2011), Մանուլ (30.03.2011), Ուլուանա (30.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2011), Սլիմ (01.04.2011)

----------

